# A Hot-Blooded Halloween: MinaKushi FC's Halloween Contest!



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2010)

Entries closed

VOTING !

Hot Blooded Flash

Minato x Kushina FC's Halloween Contest!



We are having our first contest after our amazing developments! Of course our hot-blooded pairing deserves attention!

*
IMPORTANT CHANGE

ENTRIES ENDS 31 OCTOBER
VOTING IS BETWEEN 1-7 NOVEMBER


Categories:

You can enter in a category more than once

Fanart -> Other couple crossover(NO NARUTO PAIRINGS!) 
Fanfiction -> AU (Alternative Universe)
Banners -> General

Prizes:*
1. Sparkling username for a month
2. Custom title for a month (which is just under your name not the rank which is the third part like Chuunin, Moderator...etc)
3. Bigger avatar (150 x 200) for a month


Keep in mind,NO OTHER PAIRING MENTIONS in your entries!


Please post your entries after here and please  let me know with PM or VM

*Red Thread of Fate: Minato x Kushina FC ~*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2010)

IM IN


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 15, 2010)

I want to jon in this contest. 

I don't think I'll win. It's for fun so...add me Moonie


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 15, 2010)

Is entering more than one category allowed?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> I want to jon in this contest.
> 
> I don't think I'll win. It's for fun so...add me Moonie



Give it a try!





~riku~ said:


> Is entering more than one category allowed?



Of course :33


----------



## Sunako (Oct 19, 2010)

5 Stars >)


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2010)

mine will totally be in by Saturday moon


----------



## Fooli (Oct 22, 2010)

You know what, I think I will try this, count Fooli in.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 22, 2010)

Kagura said:


> mine will totally be in by Saturday moon



Totally waiting sweetie~



Sunako said:


> 5 Stars >)



That means you'll enter too? >3



Fooli said:


> You know what, I think I will try this, count Fooli in.



Oh,cool! Looking forward to see it!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

r we suppose to post our entries here...? if soo here's mine I don't where the hell I'm suppose to post this 

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2010)

^Well honestly you don't need to post them to here.Only PM or VM me.When voting starts I'm gonna share them to here.

ALSO DATES HAVE CHANGED.

I'll put them here,just please gimme a minute.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

what dates have changed 

need to get another banner up soon


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

So it doesnt end today? . Because I wanna enter >:


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh yes contest didn't get enough entries so... 

*ENTRIES ENDS 31 OCTOBER
VOTING IS BETWEEN 1-7 NOVEMBER*


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

YUSH.

So anyway, with the fanart, what exactly can I draw? Sorry for not understanding ><


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2010)

I guess problem is about me.

It's crossover.I mean MinaKushi cosplays as someone else from another anime and manga or another serie.For example Cloud and Aerith from FF series.

I hope I could explain it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I see! 

Like ehhh, Kushina as Riza and Minato as Roy


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I see!
> 
> Like ehhh, Kushina as Riza and Minato as Roy



A FUCKING

"YES".



yes,yes,yes,yes...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Cloud & Tifa sounds like a good couple to throw in. I got my ideas .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice to see it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

is going to make another banner for contest


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Cloud's clothes are the hardest I've ever drawn


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

i see 

still is making another banner this time im coloring manga


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool cool .


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 25, 2010)

hm, i don't think i can do the fanart, i'll enter the banner one. i'll PM them to you soon~


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

I just need to scan and colour .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> hm, i don't think i can do the fanart, i'll enter the banner one. i'll PM them to you soon~



shit please dont 

im screwed now


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 25, 2010)

haha, don't be silly ari~ 

i don't like any of the entires i've made and yours looks lovely :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

hmm but you make you works soo clear and pretty 

i think your one of the best set makers in NF


----------



## Fooli (Oct 26, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Oh yes contest didn't get enough entries so...
> 
> *ENTRIES ENDS 31 OCTOBER
> VOTING IS BETWEEN 1-7 NOVEMBER*



Yeah! now I have time to finish it!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2010)

Moony's gunna love my entry


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

and she will like mine also


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I will make a second banner too...


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

their should be three catigories if their is going to be alot of banners

one catagory fanfics 

catagory 2 fanarts

catagory 3 banners


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay, I'm going to enter  will have em done by tmrw at best.

what's the limit to banner entries? 2?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

see the giveaway of my newest works milky


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

stop whoring yourself around


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> stop whoring yourself around



cant help it XD

its part of who i am milky...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

you little whore 
you're friends w/ everyone
and you make sets for everyone
you give yourself to everyone 

heheh 

let's see who wins this contest
and damn, why'd ur avy go already?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> you little whore
> you're friends w/ everyone
> and you make sets for everyone
> you give yourself to everyone
> ...



and the give themselves back to me 

because its limited i need a big avy again


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 27, 2010)

*Fanfic category is canceled.*

And I'm loving all banner entries It'll hard to pick. 

As for fanarts,I'm waiting


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 27, 2010)

for the fan art catagory, it confused me a little bit. did you want us to draw them cosplaying as another couple AND wearing halloween clothes at the same time? or is either halloween theme or non-naruto couple cosplay theme?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 27, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> for the fan art catagory, it confused me a little bit. did you want us to draw them cosplaying as another couple AND wearing halloween clothes at the same time? *or is either halloween theme or non-naruto couple cosplay theme?*



Yes.
They're only cosplaying as another couple.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 27, 2010)

ah, perhaps you should clarify that in the OP then? as it says halloween based too...


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2010)

soo their are 2 catogarys and first get to pick first....

have to make an awesome banner


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 27, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ah, perhaps you should clarify that in the OP then? as it says halloween based too...



Alright :33

I heard more entries? Kagura ily


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2010)

MY FANART. IT IS DONE pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> MY FANART. IT IS DONE pek



YOUR ART.I'M DONE


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2010)

PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTERWARD.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

i don't care but I'm almost done pek


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for that .

"I dont care" Aren't you a nice person?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks for that .
> 
> "I dont care" Aren't you a nice person?



calm down boss i was just joking 

sorry.....XD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2010)

v        3          v


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

almost done with the set...coloring takes soo much damn time for me(im soo lazy lately and busy )

will be in by tonight moon

boss what does that face mean....


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

Can the banner be Halloween themed or must it be co-splay?  Sorry for the last minute request for clarification :sweat.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Elle said:


> Can the banner be Halloween themed or must it be co-splay?  Sorry for the last minute request for clarification :sweat.



you two.....

now im totally screwed


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

^_^ oh stop, you  XD - you do just fine .   Just saw this thread [lame how I missed seeing it before now.../sigh] and since I can't enter in the SN FC set contest, thought I might see if I could enter this one.  Haven't come across too many MinaxKushi cosplay fan arts so that's why I wanted to clarify if it had to be 'co-splay'.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2010)

Elleeee 

It's only for fanart category,banner part is "general",it isn't got something special you can do what you want


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 29, 2010)

Finished my second banner


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Elleeee
> 
> It's only for fanart category,banner part is "general",it isn't got something special you can do what you want



Excellent!  Thanks for clarifying XD.  Will see what I can whip up in time then .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Am I the only one in Fanart? .


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 30, 2010)

No, you aren't. Tomokou is in fanart too .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

Made a banner entry too .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

ARGH  

hate you all i want to win


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

Elle said:


> Excellent!  Thanks for clarifying XD.  Will see what I can whip up in time then .



Can't wait to see it! 



Kelsey said:


> Am I the only one in Fanart? .



Also,Fooli is working on a fanart entry too.

Banner part of the contest will be so hard.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Since I entered Fanart why not throw in a Banner. I'm proud of it


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm loving all banners,it's gonna be hard to pick a one


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

so far;

(goes pm list)

*Banner Part *

Lucrecia -> 2 banner
Kagura-> 2 banner (2. is incoming)
Sunako
Milkshake (she said 2. one may come,I dunno )
Angeℓίtα
Kelsey
Elle (seems like)
~riku~ -> 2 banner (3. is coming)

*Fanart*

Tomokou
Kelsey

and Fooli is working on a one.
Also I heard tempestamorte  has a WIP one I don't know if it's for contest or not.

Anyways,it is the first contest I'm holding and sure it has mistakes so apologizes from everyone.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Nah, all you have to do now it wait until the deadline and like Elle did, make a thread for the entries and ask for PM votes :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm just taking notes for myself 
Of course I know what I'm going to do just made a list because I'm a little confused.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh good . You'll do fine <:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

moony hope you like this


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

Wound up being able to put together two banner entries [Should be in your inbox FirstMoon]XD.  Looking forward to seeing everyone elses!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2010)

*ENTRIES CLOSED.*

Thanks for all entries~
I'm going to make the thread now.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Ooooo can wait to see this pek


----------



## Sunako (Nov 1, 2010)

Yay yay yay


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

i hope everyone likes the coloring banner of minaot and kushina


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Come on Moony


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 1, 2010)

Moony~ Moony~ Moony~ Moony~ Moony~ 

I want to see the entries


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

can't wait for this


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 1, 2010)

suspense is killing me


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

DAMMIT MOON SATRT IT


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2010)

Well,I was a bit confused about voting style.
I'm going to do the same as SN FC's contest only for banner category.I hope that's OK for Elle too 

There is too many good banners,I don't want to waste them with only one vote.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

The mean Like Top 3? Yeah thats perfect :33 GO GO GO <3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 1, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ENTRY THREAD


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESIR

SHIT! I WANTED TO TURN IN MY OTHER ENTRY

I AM SUCH A FAILURE  I HAD IT ALL DONE TOO.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2010)

ENTRIES THREAD


:33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm screwed  .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm starting to luff this pairing more & more .  
No more time for entries.  But I'll vote. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Fucking Tomo and her/his fucking good fanart. Hate you ;____;


----------



## Tomokou (Nov 1, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Fucking Tomo and her/his fucking good fanart. Hate you ;____;




Tffff- your entry is badass itself QAQ


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> Well,I was a bit confused about voting style.
> I'm going to do the same as SN FC's contest only for banner category.I hope that's OK for Elle too
> 
> There is too many good banners,I don't want to waste them with only one vote.



Of course!  No worries X33  *goes to check out thread*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

daaaaamn Tomo's a beast 

but Kelsey's adorable ~

I'm sure you'll all do fine

and better than me


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Tomokou said:


> Tffff- your entry is badass itself QAQ



I think you've won this one though


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2010)

So to clarify - we are voting for our top 3 banners and then on our favorite fan art separately or are we voting on the banners and fan arts together in the top 3?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Top 3 Banners

Then the three fanarts placed into fave order


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2010)

^ K, thx Kelsey <3


----------



## Tomokou (Nov 1, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> daaaaamn Tomo's a beast
> but Kelsey's adorable ~



Roar.



> I'm sure you'll all do fine
> 
> and better than me



That's just Bull D:



Kelsey said:


> I think you've won this one though



I wouldn't be so sure about that *^*


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 1, 2010)

haha, i can tell which one your banner is kelsey, because of the text


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

FUCK YOU RIKU


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 1, 2010)

IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU DO THAT GRADIENT THINGY WITH THE COLOURS


i love your banner entry though, it's really adorable D:


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

I LIKE GRADIENTS 

Sankyuu <33


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know which one's is Kelsey's 

I think I do but then again I don't.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 1, 2010)

look at her sig


then look carefully at the banners' texts ;3


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2010)

I know which one


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 1, 2010)

All The banners are beautiful  ... 

Its really hard for me to choose which one to take


----------



## Mikoto (Nov 1, 2010)

Voted~

Good luck entrants. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 2, 2010)

IM SCREWED RIKU IS REALLY GOOD AT THIS


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2010)

We can't vote for ourselves , right?


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 2, 2010)

Difficult to vote


----------



## Akahime (Nov 3, 2010)

I like the first one of the fan arts best. The last fanart (the sketch) is half stolen , the pose and all are just copied only the outfit is 'orginal'. _I do not like people who copy almost someone else his work _

The original:



Not to ruin the fun. But I really can't stand copiers


----------



## Tomokou (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm guessing the person used it as a reference and if I recall right that's not stealing. It's using a reference... If the person was tracing the art... well that would be something else.


----------



## Akahime (Nov 3, 2010)

Reference? The pose and the Hair and all is exactly the same(In lesser quality,if you will), only the outfit and a smile is different. Imo, It's respectless to the orginal artist to use that as _a contest entry_(It'd be fine as own experiment or practise). Maybe this view isn't shared, but I could not _not_ say anything about it knowing not all artists would appreciate the matter.


----------



## Tomokou (Nov 3, 2010)

I understand completely and you're right about the part of being rude to the artist to use the reference for a contest entry. But hell, I've seen a lot worse, reference pictures being traced and a traced head is put on top of it. At least this person gave it a try... but I'm quite gentle when it comes to stuff like this so I shouldn't be the one to talk about it...

I do recommend you PMing it to Moon rather than posting it over here though.. but that's probably just me 8D


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2010)

Well,I honestly don't know what to do.I recognised the original art as well (as a MK fanart-collector) But I didn't want to be rude to artist (she worked on hard with traditional style),since I didn't think it have a chance against another two,I let her enter to the contest.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2010)

LAST DAY FOR VOTING!​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

I voted


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Voting's over ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2010)

Voting is over people.

I'm going to give winners in this thread


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 7, 2010)

Now        ?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

I've lost


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sure I did too. I said it from the beginning !


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

me too :mj


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

We'll all lose together


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

I've lost as well


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG A TIE  (banners)


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2010)

*Noooww winners of the MinaKushi Contest!!*

I have to say it's the first time I held a contest.So,if I've done anything wrong apologies.

Here is the first three!!
*
BANNERS*


*Spoiler*: _3rd place_ 






by _Kelsey_

*AND,
*


by _Milkshake_ 

10 Points





*Spoiler*: _2nd place_ 





by _~riku~_

19 Points





aaaannndd;



*Spoiler*: _THE WINNER_ 





BY *~riku~*

*22 POINTS*






*Spoiler*: _Other entries_ 





4. Lucrecia (No. 1)
5. Sunako (No. 9)
6. Lucrecia (No. 7)
7. ~riku~ (No. 5) | Kagura (No. 8)
8. Elle (No. 6 and 4) | Angeℓίtα (No. 11)

if you want to learn your points,please contact me.




FANARTS


*Spoiler*: __ 



*WINNER : Tomokou* (Baccano crossover) with* 22 points* !

2. Kelsey (FMA crossover) with 15 points!

3. Fooli with 9 points!



CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## Mikoto (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats contestants! You all did a great job. :3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2010)

i knew i suck XD


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2010)

I-I came third in the Banners? I CAME THIRD? HOLY SHIT, I AM SO FUCKING SURPRISED pek pek pek pek


----------



## Tomokou (Nov 8, 2010)

Omygosh I'm sooooooo honoured QAQ

Congrats everyone! :D


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2010)

FUCKING SHIT 

damn Riku won twice, that shit ain't even fair 

Congrats pek

I GOT THIRD PLACE

I AM SEXY AS FUCK

Dayum, I should've put in another entry T_T


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 9, 2010)

omg i won. wow 

haha, kelsey, i expected _you_ would win the banners one but it's nice to see all three of my entries (even number 5, the one i didn't like ) got points 

this has now motivated me to open my shop back up again :3

thank you, really 

so what do i do now? can i choose my prize later? i'm not going to be active for a while since my internet stopped working and i'm currently using my phone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 10, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> so what do i do now? can i choose my prize later? i'm not going to be active for a while since my internet stopped working and i'm currently using my phone.



My job is done in here.Now you and Tomokou should contact with JediJaina for prizes and other problems.

Agaiiin congraaattsss :33


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats to the winner. :33

Really nice banner


----------



## Ayamee (Nov 10, 2010)

The winning entries were awesome! 
Congrats to the winners and to everyone!


----------



## Nokas234 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to everyone. 

8)


----------

